# Well, We went and did it anyway!!!



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello All,
We just picked up our new 26RS last Thursday. We will make out maiden voyage tomorrow to Pacific City Preserve (Thousand Trails Freebie  ). After much humming and hawwing about our Mercury Mountaineer handling the load, I said the heck with it and went for it. The mountaineer has a 6700 Max, and the 26RS is waaaaaaay below that. I've installed a Magnaflow Cat Back, and ordered up a AirMax Cold Air Intake to give me a few extra ponies. 
We love the trailer, and can't find anything wrong except a broken slat on the rear mini blind. We're planning on hitting the Outbackers Rally on the weekend of Sept. 17th and 18th and 19th, at Memaloose St Park. that's in Oregon, just to the east of the Dalles.
We've been homebodies so long.......hopefully this will get us out for some needed fun.
Well, everyone cross your fingers for my lil black truck. ;-)
Later,
Alan, Jessica, and Joshua


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!

Hope you enjoy your new trailer, it's a great way to travel. We've seen more in the past couple of summers camping than all of our other summer vacations combined.

Be careful and take your time towing.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Look foward to meeting you at the Rally, do post on the thread with your site number so we know your coming along!

Who did you buy your camper from?

Happy Camping!


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey There.
We'll be in site B-3. Got involved too late to get close to all of you. And we picked up our rig at Curtis RV..LOL...I'm sure we paid too much. But, I was pleased with the price, just hadn't read all these posts yet.
Seee Yaaa Soooon


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats and happy outbackin!!! Our trailer has us going all over the place!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Price isn't always everything as long as you are happy that's all the counts, and nobody compares prices after a few months. Glad you got a site, look forward to meeting with you at the Rally.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Newbie,

Which Curtis did you buy from? Who was your salesguy? We got ours from Geoff Tucker and Trevor Curtis on Powell. I am SURE we paid to much for our 26, but, literally, when I went to put the deposit down on it, another lady had pulled in right after to show it to her husband and it was a race to see who could get the money out first basically. I won, but I think I "paid" for it...Oh well.














It didn't seem too bad at the time until I realized the sales tax (living in WA) and the warranty... Interesting that you can finance this stuff on cars, but not on RV's. At least that's what the finance co told me. I'm almost too embarrassed shy to let out what I paid for it as I know that i'll be told that I was suckered in...







then somebody will want to sell me a bridge in Brooklyn







...


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh newbie, I am so rude!

WELCOME to the Wonderful World of Outbackers.com. Everyone here seems to be very friendly, informative and willing to help! It gets pretty addicting, especially Y-Guys Mod page! Yeah, i'll admit that I have stolen a few easy ones and have plans for others!

Great that your coming to the rally, can't wait to meet everyone! And another 26 is going to trip my 4 year old out!









~Brook


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brooke you can finance the sales tax and warranty, unless its a policy by the dealer. But it can put you in the rear quickly if you do. Curtis RV might not do it, but that all three dealers I've bought from over the years will, its just wrapped up in the finance package. But its neither here nor there, your camping now and that's what matters.


----------

